# INTP and sex



## Kyfra (Jul 21, 2012)

It's quite clear that INTPs like sex. I keep reading the word "sex" on this forum!
Are you on the wild side or more conservative? I'd like to read juicy ideas....


----------



## Fienigma (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm on the male side. I think we should end the gender roles nonsense because I hear skirts are comfortable.

Is that juicy enough.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Do we like sex? I think I may like it less than a lot of people...

I have enjoyed it, but most of the novelty wore off after my relationship with my first. To be fair, I haven't had the opportunity to copulate since her, but we did it a fair bunch and I remember the last few times feeling like it was more to appease her than for my own desires.

I stopped caring, mostly. Although, I may not be a typical example of INTP sexuality, because I have had some previous "trauma" around that sort of thing that made me fairly cautious and not at all into looking for sex outside of relationships.

Though, before I was 18 I was pretty damn into that sort of thing and really enjoyed it with the girlfriends I had in high school (just a couple, and that was pre-intercourse for me).

Anyone feeling awkward yet?

There are times when I do feel driven to want that sort of thing, but I never do anything about it and would only opt for a relationship situation. And I only go for those when their likely success is blatantly obvious to me.

Just noticed how many times I wrote "that sort of thing".


----------



## 36680 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have an intense fear of intimacy soooo...no 'juicy ideas' from me.


----------



## BUtheBabyUnicorn (Oct 4, 2011)

Kyfra said:


> It's quite clear that INTPs like sex. I keep reading the word "sex" on this forum!
> Are you on the wild side or more conservative? I'd like to read juicy ideas....


I'm not either. I'm in middle school, and I have no valid reason to be on this forum, other than I didn't think any of the other threads would be interesting.


Fienigma said:


> I'm on the male side. I think we should end the gender roles nonsense because I hear skirts are comfortable.


And guys should bleed out of their penises for 2-7 days out of the month, and become crazy, irrational nut jobs for an entire week.
(although yeah, I hate gender roles)
I wouldn't agree with the statement that skirts are very comfortable, but this is coming from a person who's clumsy and has to bend over and pick up things a lot. Whenever I'm in a skirt, half the day I'm worrying whether my underwear's showing.
But, if you're not worried about that, then hey, you'd be great at sporting a skirt.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

BUtheBabyUnicorn said:


> I'm not either. I'm in middle school, and I have no valid reason to be on this forum, other than I didn't think any of the other threads would be interesting.
> 
> And guys should bleed out of their penises for 2-7 days out of the month, and become crazy, irrational nut jobs for an entire week.
> (although yeah, I hate gender roles)
> ...


Woah!! You can't go bringing irrational shit like that up in here. It's not my fault you have a period, it's God's fault.

See what I did there? :ninja:


----------



## BUtheBabyUnicorn (Oct 4, 2011)

tangosthenes said:


> Woah!! You can't go bringing irrational shit like that up in here. It's not my fault you have a period, it's God's fault.
> 
> See what I did there? :ninja:


Friggin God....always messing up everything...
Hahahah. :dry:
I would really like to know what kind of genetic mutation occurred to make women bleed and get friggin cramps and all sorts of crap. How did we even survive. =_="


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

BUtheBabyUnicorn said:


> Friggin God....always messing up everything...
> Hahahah. :dry:
> I would really like to know what kind of genetic mutation occurred to make women bleed and get friggin cramps and all sorts of crap. How did we even survive. =_="


Women _tend_ to have a more naturally cooperative nature than men, that's probably what made up for it, but in your case it's still a raw deal because you have to have more contact with ESFJs.


----------



## theorycraft (Feb 27, 2012)

Guys have to "release the poison" and we act like irrational nut jobs for 20 minutes everyday until we complete that task so in the end everything balances out for both genders.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Kyfra said:


> It's quite clear that INTPs like sex. I keep reading the word "sex" on this forum!
> Are you on the wild side or more conservative? I'd like to read juicy ideas....


I'm a selective hussy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Kyfra said:


> It's quite clear that INTPs like sex. I keep reading the word "sex" on this forum!
> Are you on the wild side or more conservative? I'd like to read juicy ideas....


I like girls who are more conservative, so we can debate about foreign policy while making love.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fienigma said:


> I'm on the male side. I think we should end the gender roles nonsense because I hear skirts are comfortable.
> 
> Is that juicy enough.


Ill challenge this. And with nothing other than a calculated decision and the current state of our world, women and men serve very different functions in life, and we are getting away from that. Now if you think thats sexist, thats the point.

Im not without the thoughts that women are just as capable as men (to an extent), there is little doubt there, but we are different for a reason.

As an intp tho, I accept that we are all equal and should live as such, but thats not the world we live in now is it.

Begin crucifying me now..


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

Kyfra said:


> It's quite clear that INTPs like sex. I keep reading the word "sex" on this forum!
> Are you on the wild side or more conservative? I'd like to read juicy ideas....












y u not use other types..


----------



## billymark (Nov 3, 2011)

Kyfra said:


> It's quite clear that INTPs like sex. I keep reading the word "sex" on this forum!
> Are you on the wild side or more conservative? I'd like to read juicy ideas....



definitely on the wild side if the partner is. It's true what the description says about us using our knowledge of the human body in sex. I would've never found the G spot if it weren't for that anatomy class. 

I don't know about the rest of the clan on here but I'm also a bit massochistic. I don't like the marks to be so visible that it's the topic of conversation the next day but a good beating is always appropriate. I also haven't found a partner that I couldn't keep up with. That's about my only fetish that I know I have. The biggest thing is to let my partner indulge in theirs. I think that is when the sex gets awesome, allowing the partner to explore and indulge and just taking the trip with them.

I dated an infj once with a sex drive that could cure cancer. Based on that experience, it would appear our types are very congruent sexually, so if you ever make it down south....just sayin' 

I guess that was juicy enough.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Kyfra said:


> It's quite clear that INTPs like sex. I keep reading the word "sex" on this forum!
> Are you on the wild side or more conservative? I'd like to read juicy ideas....


_"Don't be afraid to dream a little bigger, darling." _:wink:
Best quote from Inception. XD


----------



## billymark (Nov 3, 2011)

2fast4u2 said:


> Ill challenge this. And with nothing other than a calculated decision and the current state of our world, women and men serve very different functions in life, and we are getting away from that. Now if you think thats sexist, thats the point.
> 
> Im not without the thoughts that women are just as capable as men (to an extent), there is little doubt there, but we are different for a reason.
> 
> ...


I went through a class on evolutionary psychology that perfectly explains why you are correct. It was probably the most fascinating class in college, come to think of it. 

However, when I brandish this knowledge in any sort of pubic place or forum, the feminists always get up in arms. I think they should grow a sense of humor and get their bedazzled thongs unwadded.


I'll be right on the cross next to you.


----------



## Kyfra (Jul 21, 2012)

2fast4u2 said:


> Ill challenge this [...]


Hmm, actually, this does sound sexist..! I have to agree women and men usually have different roles to play. In today's society, I still think both genders are perceived as having different functions, no matter how "open" people can seem to be about letting "gender roles" evolve. Of course, this varies a great deal according to religious beliefs, the way you were brought up, examples you get from the people around you, etc.

I think both genders are as capable as the other. Clearly, women have an advantage on men in some fields and vice versa. It does not mean that the other gender can't try to achieve something that might be a little harder on them. For example, it might be more natural for a mother to stay at home to care for her children. It might be what people consider as normality; what's expected. However, some fathers appreciate being stay-at-home dads. I think they can do just as well as women.

We should live as equal, but what is equality? What would it mean to live as equals on a day to day basis? Do you really think that kind of state can be reached in some parts of the world? For instance, think about most countries in Africa...

And, just for the records, I think a man wearing a skirt would be quite a juicy sight. XD


----------



## Kyfra (Jul 21, 2012)

billymark said:


> I dated an infj once with a sex drive that could cure cancer. Based on that experience, it would appear our types are very congruent sexually, so if you ever make it down south....just sayin'
> 
> I guess that was juicy enough.


Hell yeah, that was juicy enough. XD
I have to agree that it seems most INTPs and INFJs are on the same wavelength when it comes to sex. I think that pairing can lead to pretty creative ideas with the proper interest and knowledge of the human body.


----------



## 2fast4u2 (Oct 3, 2011)

billymark said:


> I went through a class on evolutionary psychology that perfectly explains why you are correct. It was probably the most fascinating class in college, come to think of it.
> 
> However, when I brandish this knowledge in any sort of pubic place or forum, the feminists always get up in arms. I think they should grow a sense of humor and get their bedazzled thongs unwadded.
> 
> ...


Feminists... lol, they are the most intelligent ones, I wish all women were feminists.. buuuuut, theyre not, and my beer isnt going to fetch itself, lol..


----------



## erica (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm what some may call "a lady in the streets but a freak in the sheets". I also prefer it rough.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

Kilgore Trout said:


> I like girls who are more conservative, so we can debate about foreign policy while making love.


though in my experiences, like the naughty librarians.... conservatives are more freaks between the sheets than liberals...

there's too many conditions with the libs... were the condoms made by a morally conscious and environmentally friendly company?


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

I like to see everything. Mirrors are one thing i want to use in the future. 

I like being in the moment, nothing is ever scripted, or monotonous with me. Ive never had boring sex, and I dont plan to agree to it anytime soon. Sex is living, but living isnt always life.


----------



## BUtheBabyUnicorn (Oct 4, 2011)

Persephone said:


> Get INTx girl friends. I used to hang out with guys exclusively until I met couple of INTP girls. I relate to them better than the guys, yet I relate to guys better than most girls. I think gender does make a difference in this. The key is finding a girl like you. They're girls and have a more feminine side, as well as all the logic, stoicism and rationality that guys provide. If you're not careful you might even develop some homoerotic feelings. It's crazy, what happens when two minds meet. I suddenly forget we're both girls.


I have one confirmed INTJ friend, and one (probably mistyped) INTP friend.
I don't know about homoerotic feelings, but it is quite interesting to be around them.
I actually mostly have friends that are girls (an ISFJ and two likely ESFJs in addition to the two INTs mentioned above), but I want the experience of having a good guy friend who doesn't try to feel me up.


----------



## Damien (May 25, 2012)

when it comes to sex, i would say i am the one wearing the pants. well... you know.

it just brings out the be(a)st in me i guess - though it's intense i feel completely relaxed; being able to stay in control instead of being completely overwhelmed by senses and feelings, etc etc. i do try to show assertiveness to an extent.

also, what @TWN said, i don't plan to have sex in a certain way, it's all about the moment to me. so far, i haven't had to resort to any kind of "kinky shit" to force arousal and _thank fuck_ for that.


----------



## Kyfra (Jul 21, 2012)

I really like where this thread is headed. XD


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

Kyfra said:


> I really like where this thread is headed. XD


might have to crack the whip to keep up the pace to the destination.... 

but a tawse would be more practical.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Do INTPs like sex?

Yes. Best way to procrastinate.

As for conservatives being freakier between the sheet ... nah, not unless you introduce the woman to _50 Shades of Grey_. Before that, absolutely no imagination in bed.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Sex is fun. My boyfriend is less creative than I am, but we both are willing to try almost anything. If it isn't passionate, then it has to at least be fun and new if that makes sense. The way I see it, if its going to be a boring position, then its gotta be full of emotion, and if we're just... you know, going at it to go at it, then it had better be interesting and creative


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

In my experience INTPs can be very wild, but they need enough clear signs that they won't be judged for it.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Kyfra said:


> It's quite clear that INTPs like sex. I keep reading the word "sex" on this forum!
> Are you on the wild side or more conservative? I'd like to read juicy ideas....


I'd love to get laid.

*glances at avatar*
KITTTY!
A cat is fine too :wink:


----------



## Khymeira (Jul 18, 2012)

I know I'm pretty much a nympho in a relationship. I like to be a adventurous, with the dirty talk and noises. The whole shebang. I'm also a bit of a exhibitionist, so the fact that my ex always wanted it to be silent lest somebody hear always irked me.

I like biting, spanking, etc, and I'm usually on the more submissive side. I like to take control every once in a while, but I do like a guy who takes charge and doms.

I don't trust men very easily, and I've not yet met a guy I've been willing to have sex with without knowing him pretty well. I feel comfortable being non-vanilla when I know the person won't judge me for my sexuality and interests/kinks.


----------



## Kyfra (Jul 21, 2012)

mutatio nomenis said:


> i'd love to get laid.
> 
> *glances at avatar*
> kittty!
> A cat is fine too :wink:


rofl!


----------



## Kyfra (Jul 21, 2012)

Is it me or 50 Shades of Grey has a huge influence on people lately?!


----------



## Khymeira (Jul 18, 2012)

Kyfra said:


> Is it me or 50 Shades of Grey has a huge influence on people lately?!


Ug. That, in my opinion, is crap. I've always been kinky, without the twilight fanfiction. heh

There's a ton of better written erotica with bdsm themes if that's what you're interested in.


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

> Ug. That, in my opinion, is crap. I've always been kinky, without the twilight fanfiction. heh
> 
> There's a ton of better written erotica with bdsm themes if that's what you're interested in.


My my do tell. I'm unfamiliar with the 'a ton' your referring to. Maybe some titles, maybe a diagram or two would help me get a better 'understanding'.


----------



## Khymeira (Jul 18, 2012)

Anne Rice wrote her Sleeping Beauty trilogy ages ago, and that's written decently. There's a few anthologies that are fairly good, too.

By bad, I mean written badly. There's a problem when there are huge, glaring editorial errors and typos that should not be in a published book. I'm a stickler for things like that personally.


----------



## erica (Jan 2, 2012)

sparkles said:


> In my experience INTPs can be very wild, but they need enough clear signs that they won't be judged for it.


With me, I think it's less about the possibility of being judged and more about wanting a pleasant experience for both my partner and I. If I know my partner isn't into some of the kinkier things that I'm into - I'm likely not to bring it up simply because I know they aren't really comfortable with it. I don't like to feel I'm changing someone just to get what I want out of them. I do prefer that they are already into the same things that I am. But, otherwise, I don't mind rearranging my expectations if I think they are worth it (which means they better be something really special outside of the bedroom).


----------

